# Le tour est joué



## Laeticia

Como se dice en castellano"Le tour est joue"?


----------



## DearPrudence

Je ne suis pas une spécialiste mais je dirais : "*¡Eso está hecho!*"

Attends les spécialistes (qui doivent dormir à l'heure qu'il est  )


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

On pourrait ajouter aussi: ¡Ya está!; ¡Listo!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Car696

Hola a todos,

Estoy traduciendo un texto económico sobre cómo funciona la empresa de***. En un apartado hablan sobre los distintos cortes de pelo y tintes. Como traduciríais la expresión "et le tour est joué" en este contexto:
*"Une coupe courte, féminine, tout en volume, et le tour est joué."*

Sería algo así como *"un corte de pelo corto, femenino, con volumen y ya está"???*No me suena muy bien...Me podeis echar una mano???

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Un saludo.

***Quitado marca
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## yserien

Pienso que sí, que ese es el sentido.
Podrías decir : esto es el trabajo de un artista ! O algo parecido.


----------



## Marlluna

Yo propongo "un corte de pelo corto, femenino, con volumen y listo! O quizás quedara mejor ..." con volument y... ¡listo!"


----------



## yserien

Marlluna said:


> Yo propongo "un corte de pelo corto, femenino, con volumen y listo! O quizás quedara mejor ..." con volument y... ¡listo!"



Sí. ¿Por qué no ? Oído infinidad de veces.

Aunque me recuerda el " ça y est " francés.


----------



## Car696

Siiii!!!!

Muchísimas gracias chicos!!!Me habéis sido de gran ayuda!!!Me ha gustado mucho tu propuesta: "y...listo!", justo lo que yo esperaba. Es ciero que recuerda mucho al ´"ça y est" francés, pero suena bien no???

Un saludo


----------



## Aprendiz de brujo

Buenos días.
No tengo ni idea de cómo traducir esta frase, en el siguiente contexto: "dans certains cas (ils) glissent un billet ou deux dans la main du policier ou du douanier, et le tour est joué, je sais, je ne devrait pas vous dire ça, mais c'est la vérité..."
Gracias de antemano por vuestra inestimable ayuda.


----------



## Asilef17

Asi, ràpidamente, yo diria: "y listo" o "y ya està"


----------



## Montepinar

Parece que estás describiendo un soborno (un poco más de contexto permitiría confirmarlo). En ese caso, se podría decir:
en ciertos casos deslizan uno o dos billetes en la mano del policia o del aduanero y ya está hecho, sé que no debería deciros eso, pero es la verdad.

En vez de "ya está hecho" podría ponerse algo como: "sigue el juego"


----------



## Aprendiz de brujo

Gracias a vuestra ayuda, he entendido el sentido de la frase. Encaja con una frase hecha en español, que es: "asunto resuelto". ¿N0 os parece?


----------



## Da An

¿Cómo se dice, por favor?

"Et le tour est joué !"

Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Da An:

À part les expressions signalées, j'ajouterais: ¡*Está en el bote!*

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Emmanuelle75

Como se traduce esta frase francesa?


----------



## chlapec

¿Puedes poner el contexto?


----------



## Emmanuelle75

por ejemplo, cuando una persona hace algo y logra hacerlo muy bien y rapido:
exemple:
pour faire un gateau:
mélanger des oeufs, du sucre, du beurre, de la farine.
Mettre au four
*Et le tour est joué!*
(ya esta?)


----------



## Jean-Valjean

Hola: Soy nuevo y tengo dudas sobre la expresión "le tour est joué". Como está en un contexto que creo que puede interesaros (un truco culinario), dejo todo el mensaje. Gracias.

"Un truc pour conserver des petites herbes  fraîches, cerfeuil, ciboulette ... Tu les coupes très finement et tu les  mets dans un bac à glaçon, ensuite tu mets de l'eau à niveau, après au  congélateur et ensuite tu démoules et hop dans un sac . Alors après,  quand tu veux, tu sors un petit glaçon de cerfeuil (ou autre) que tu  mets dans une soupe ou ailleurs et... le tour est joué !


----------



## Jean-Valjean

Debería haber explorado un poco más, para darme cuenta de que ya está más que respondida mi pregunta. Me quedo con ese "asunto resuelto", que apuntan por ahí arriba.
Merci beaucoup.


----------

